# Just wow



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I have to say when the season started I had my doubts, but we pulled through had the 2nd best record in the West and 3rd in the league, we beat the raining champs and after 25 long hard years we are at our peak, the NBA Finals! We let 2 games go away due to poor play but think about it... If we win tonight and in Tuesday we are the NBA Champs! No more, Dallas cant play D. Oh they'll never win a championship. So my fellow Mavs fan pray to the Lord that he give the Mavs strength to win their first NBA Title. It's our time not theirs.

_*chants*__* Let's go Mavs! Let's go Mavs! Let's go Mavs! * _ _*chants*_


We are the true fans, it's time for us to rise and say we were there not on the bandwagon


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

We just lost game 5 but i think at home we can pull off two wins but lets see...!!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Miami will not win games 6 and 7 on the road, they arent tough enough mentaly and physically.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

If Dallas wins game 6, they will take game 7. This is not cockyness. This is judgement on one's team based on what he knows they can do. Confidence


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AJ's gotta calm his *** down and strategize for the next 2 games... it's far from over!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Avery is a beast. I thought he was gonna make Sefko cry.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

The Mavs have to pull off 2 wins at home. The Heat pulled off 3 at home, I think the Mavs are capable of pulling 2 more to finish the season....I hate this time of the year, because I love basketball so much.. its sad, but if the Mavs lose, I might just have to go emo or something..lol jk


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Mavs will win game 6 and there will be a full momentum switch. Then they will win game 7 .


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Howard must feel like he lost a family member tonight...2 missed freethrows in the clutch and what might be the single biggest mental brain fart in NBA history...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dallas will win game 6 because of our mentallity and Miami's horrible road performances

Game 7 is all Dallas because of momentum


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

You guys got this.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> You guys got this.


 Thanks, I know we do too!


----------

